# Some of my lever guns



## rarefish383 (Jun 11, 2011)

I changed the title of the post so more folks would be interesterd.

I like old lever guns, mostly the ones without tubes under the barrel, that leaves me mostly with Savage 99's and Winchester model 95's.

Right now, I'm concentrating on the Savages, particularly Pre War models. But, sometimes you have to break the rules, and that's what I did yesterday. I've been wanting a 99 in .308 for a pig hunt next Feb., so it has to be a post war model. This one was at an estate sale about an hour and a half from home. As far as collectable 99's go it is every thing you don't want. It's a 60's model E which is the cheapest one they made, Birch stock, no shell counter, boring. But it was a .308 and it does have factory drill and tap for scope, and factory sling swivels. Nice hunter. Anyway I set a price of $250 on it, and got caught up in the bidding, and took it up to $330. Still not a bad price for a nice hunter. Here's some pics of my Lever guns, Joe.

This is the Savage model 99 "E" in .308 made about 1960.






This is a model 99 "F" light weight takedown in .303 Savage made 1926.









This is a model 99 "R" in 250-3000, my go to deer gun, made early 50's. the "R" is the one with the scope.





This is a model 95 Winchester in .35 Winchester. The .35 Winchester round was made for big bears and is definatley not the same as the .35 Remington. This one was made in 1910.





Almost forgot my little model 94 Winchester. My Dad gave it to me when I was 12 as my first deer gun. The only pic I have of the 94 is with the model 95 Win and the 99 "R". Of course, it's a 30-30.





If anyone is interested we can do my military guns another day, Joe. Last edited by rarefish383; Today at 08:43 AM.


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice looking collection of lever guns. Though I'd have to say I never have owned or even shot one.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice my friend! I love lever gun's pump's too. I have one lever gun a marlin 336 30-30 not an oldie, but a good one for sure I love it. I Have a pump 7600 gamemaster remington 30-06 I love that too.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 12, 2011)

A Ruger 96 lever fan here, got one 22lr & 22WMR. I could a had a 9644 mag I held it in may hands, still dont know why I did not buy it?? Just sorted the $ on a Ruger no1V in 223 should be here by weeks end. Lots of fun are levers and handy for me a left eyed & wrong hand shooter.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 12, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> Nice looking collection of lever guns. Though I'd have to say I never have owned or even shot one.



Rudedog, you live right on the way to my farm in WV, I'm in Mt airy. One of these days Ill have a GTG and you can come up and shoot a couple of them, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 12, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Very nice my friend! I love lever gun's pump's too. I have one lever gun a marlin 336 30-30 not an oldie, but a good one for sure I love it. I Have a pump 7600 gamemaster remington 30-06 I love that too.



I have my Dad's Remeington pump in 30-06, I guess it's a little older being a 760. He won it in a raffle for $1 back around 1968 or so. I remember him putting a Redfield Wideangle scope on it. I think the Wideangle was pretty new then, and he was the envy of our hunting group, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 12, 2011)

For those that are not familiar with most lever guns, they have a tube under the barrel for a magazine, and the bullets sit on the primer of the shell in front of them. So, they have to use blunt, round tip bullets, a pointed round could set off the one in front under recoil. The Savage models' 95, 1899, and 99 were designed to use pointed bullets, as were the model 1895 Winchesters. My go to deer gun is the model 99 R chambered in 250-3000. It was the first commercial cartrige to break the 3000 FPS mark. I've made a couple shots over 200 yards with it and the deer went down like they were struck by lightning, Joe.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 12, 2011)

Forgot about the Ruger lever's, and carbine's yeah man I agree love them too. Yeah the 7600 is basically the same as the 760, actually Identical as far as I can see. I had the 760, and of the same era as your'es Joe. My friend's dad sold it to me, and he later fell ill, and I knew it was sentimental to my friend. It hurt me to do so, because U loved the gun, but I sold it back so my friend could pass it on to his little boy when grandpa was gone, and now he is. The one I have now has a synthetic stock, and coated weatherized barrell. The wood stock is still available.


----------



## Genius. (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey, if you like Savage 99's our local pawn shop has one in the .308 Savage. It was in very good shape. $425.

PM me if interested, I can check if it is still there.


I just picked up my first Lever gun yesterday. I have not had a chance to shoot it yet. A 1895G in 45/70. Built before the Remington takeover.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok yeah, forgot ma lever shottie. A IAC 12g copy of a Win 1887 tis a lot of joy mixed with a little fear of Chinese manufacturing when blasting away with that gun.


----------



## KD57 (Jun 13, 2011)

I had one of those Savage 99's back in the day, wished I still had it.


----------



## cuttingintime (Jun 14, 2011)

Very nice collection. Those old savages are great shooters, I all so have a 308 been looking for one in 243.


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 14, 2011)

rarefish383 said:


> Rudedog, you live right on the way to my farm in WV, I'm in Mt airy. One of these days Ill have a GTG and you can come up and shoot a couple of them, Joe.


 
Thanks. I'll take you up on that offer. All I have is an H&K G36 assault rifle. I do have a ton of .223 ammo also.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome collection, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 14, 2011)

Very nice collection!! I am Ruger #1 fan had several but only one left?A 6mmPPC #1V Man does it shoot!!


----------



## promac850 (Jun 14, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> Thanks. I'll take you up on that offer. All I have is an H&K G36 assault rifle. I do have a ton of .223 ammo also.


 
Got pics?!?!? uttahere2: Me likey HK assault rifles!!! 

(You can pm me the pics, if you don't feel comfortable posting them on an open forum.)


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 14, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Got pics?!?!? uttahere2: Me likey HK assault rifles!!!
> 
> (You can pm me the pics, if you don't feel comfortable posting them on an open forum.)


 
Yes. I will post them Thursday evening. This is the military version with an Aimpoint scope, not the civilian model.


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 3, 2011)

Joy, my new rifle No1V 223 an American lever falling block classic of walnut wood steel and some leather.







Only just zeroed it in yesterday, its gonna be awhile till we get it sweet. The Kepp set trigger is great but I'll need to time to find its best weight for field and target range.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 16, 2011)

That is some pretty wood. If I could find a model 99 in original condition with wood like that, i'd have to sell one of the kids to get it, Joe.


----------



## mama (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice collection, I had a 30-30 years ago, wish I still had it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 24, 2011)

I have 3 lever guns in my collection. 2 model 94 winnies pre 64, one 30-30 the other a 32 special. The third is a 30-30 one of 3000 sold back in the late 80's or early 90's never fired still in the box.
My brotherr inherted my dads Winny model 88 in 284, dad shot a number of deer with it but was a bleeder for him as well. My brother also has a Remington 760 carbine in 308 it is part flame thrower.
My farher in laws father had a Savage in 300 savage with the rotory mag. Dad said that he really liked that rifle and wished he would have gotten it when his dad past away. I checked shell prices for the 300 savage from him once, Whee boy about $5.00 a shot. 

 Al


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 27, 2011)

Gotta love those lever guns. I have a few of them in assorted calibers.
Winchester 250 .22
Revolution 117 .22 made for western auto stores
2 Marlins 39a .22
Henry .22
Winchester 94AE .357mag trapper love it with the 16" barrel
Winchester 94 .44mag 20"
Winchester 94 .44mag 24"
Winchester 94 .44mag 20" new in the box from '74
Marlin .444 kicks like crazy even with a ported barrel
Winchester 94 30-30 pre 64
Winchester ranger 30-30
Marlin 336w 30-30

Always wanted a savage but just haven't gotten around to picking 1 of them up.


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 14, 2011)

Just fitted a 4-14 x 40 leupold vx3 on ma 96 last month, its working nice. Now to fix that brick of a trigger. All made in US rifle, scope and the slings is hand made by your Amish mob, even the ammo Winchester low velo, but I think thats made over here.


----------

